# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Aldi pendant lights

## ajm

Just looking at Aldi pendant lights that were in a few weeks ago. Noticed that the cable contained only Live and Neutral. Shouldn't there be an earth also? Would the cable for these lights need to be replaced with new Aussie compliant wiring before my sparky will install them? And yes, I have sent him a message also, but being Sunday, he is obviously off having some of that "private time" I have been hearing so much about lately. Figured if he could work with them, I would pick them up while I was out. Cheers

----------


## Marc

I doubt anyone can sell non compliant electrical appliances. It should have a sticker

----------


## ajm

Thanks Marc. I couldn't get hold of my usual sparky but talked to another who said they were fine. They are double insulated which is actually indicated on the side of the box by a square inside a square. That's dandy. But what do they then do with the earth wire poking out of my ceiling. Does it just hang about loosely inside the fitting (capped off, no doubt)?

----------


## METRIX

> I doubt anyone can sell non compliant electrical appliances. It should have a sticker

  Correct, unless your selling via ebay :Tongue:

----------


## Marc

Mm ... I suppose you can sell dodgy appliances via ebay however you will be caught eventually. The same rules apply

----------

